# Advice on a Bible.......



## etexas (Dec 8, 2007)

I am looking at the Holman Apologetics Bible, I was looking at one Amazon "complaint" which stated that the leanings were often "Calvinist" all the better in my mind! Now to my fellow KJ friends, it is not available in any other translation! But in any event, has anyone fooled with this Bible? What do you think?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

etexas said:


> I am looking at the Holman Apologetics Bible, I was looking at one Amazon "complaint" which stated that the leanings were often "Calvinist" all the better in my mind! Now to my fellow KJ friends, it is not available in any other translation! But in any event, has anyone fooled with this Bible? What do you think?



That was a good "complaint" against the product, many there be many more.


----------



## etexas (Dec 8, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking at the Holman Apologetics Bible, I was looking at one Amazon "complaint" which stated that the leanings were often "Calvinist" all the better in my mind! Now to my fellow KJ friends, it is not available in any other translation! But in any event, has anyone fooled with this Bible? What do you think?
> ...


, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## etexas (Dec 8, 2007)

I am ALSO thinking about the ESV Literary Bible with notes by Ryken. What say ye?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 8, 2007)

My two favorite translations (currently) are the Holman CSB and the ESV. You will find that both of them are essentially literal (each one has their own cutesy way of saying it but that's what they mean). Since both of them depend upon the Critical Text, our KJV brothers will not approve regardless of how good the translation might be. The ESV, as you probably are aware, is a revision of the RSV with a conservative slant which is probably why it has become so popular in Reformed circles.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

etexas said:


> I am ALSO thinking about the ESV Literary Bible with notes by Ryken. What say ye?



That sounds like an interesting resource; but since I have not yet seen one, I cannot comment.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 8, 2007)

etexas said:


> I am ALSO thinking about the ESV Literary Bible with notes by Ryken. What say ye?




My preacher says this is great because it explains so much backstory and understanding to what is going on in the scripture you are about to read.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

Richard King said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I am ALSO thinking about the ESV Literary Bible with notes by Ryken. What say ye?
> ...



That sounds very useful; for years I tried to understand the major and minor prophets but couldn't because I had no real idea of the historical background in which they were written - context is so important to proper interpretation, and anything which helps has got to be good.


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny story, I was going to just get the Aplogetics Bible based on a solid review by Spears Dane on Amazon, BUT I was to late to cancel the Literary Bible. But that is cool! Both are going to be useful in context. I will give the PB a review of each!


----------

